# GoMexicoWay Tours



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

I've seen a website called GoMexicoWay Tours that advertises introductory tours to Lake Chapala for US$2500. Is this tour worthwhile?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

What is that tour going to include in the price and how long would you be here?

It would probably cost less and be just as rewarding to fly into Guadalajara, get a taxi to wherever you are staying and have Charter tours take you around. They are good. When we have guests, we give them a Guadalajara tour with Charter. They like it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is 50 000 pesos is a huge amount of money , you can do a lot of thing on that. Just hire one of the drivers in town.. and go whereever you want to go.. I cannot imagine spending 2500 dollars for a tour of the area..ther are lots of local tours that will take you to Guadaljara, Tequila and other places.. for a lot less..How many days is that tour and what does it include.?


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

According to the website:
What is included in my Discovery Tour?

All our 7-day 6-night Discovery Tours start on a Sunday and end on a Saturday. They include:

Transportation to and from the Guadalajara Airport – we will pick you up and drop you off at any hour
7 days and 6 nights accommodation at Hotel La Nueva Posada
All meals, featuring a new culinary experience daily in the area’s top restaurants
Informative seminars, presented by established professionals, covering topics such as Health Care, Lifestyle, Immigration, Money and Banking in Mexico, Real Estate, and Home Inspection
Tour of Lake Chapala from Chapala to San Juan Cosala
Tour of Guadalajara and Tlaquepaque with live mariachi music during lunch
Cell phone for each group member to use during your Discovery Tour
Valuable written material to use during your Discovery Tour and take home with you for reference
Development and Real Estate Tour for those who wish to explore housing options at Lake Chapala


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

wanghaozhi said:


> I've seen a website called GoMexicoWay Tours that advertises introductory tours to Lake Chapala for US$2500. Is this tour worthwhile?


Is this tour worthwhile?
Well I would not spend $350 USD a day to look at a polluted lake where I could not swim in or eat the fish..plus they don't even give you a welcome Margarita....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Found it 7 days 6 nights with seminars.. about immigrations doctors etc..

You probably can find just as much by networking with various people who live and have lived in the area for several years and o what you want with your schedule but I run away from any tours, I rather go and look for things myself and talk to people but everyonne is different, it is all up to you. If you are good at meeting people you do not need it , if you are not you may want to take it.
You can use a driver to show you the area from Chapala to Jocotopec.. or just take the shuttle buses from one place to another and walk the villages 
The realestate agents will be happy to show you around what ever town you chose and home inspection is a short subject..
Can get a charter tour to see Guadalajara and Tlaquepaque or take a bus or a cab to go there .. I do not see anything that special or great about that tour and you are on their schedule, one thing I cannot stand with tours..


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks, all*

My wife and I'll just do a DIY tour. I like to be on my own schedule and I like saving money. Thanks for your quick and helpful responses.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There are plenty of books on line about retirement or living in Mexico that probably explain better than their ""experts""

Plenty of folks questions are answered right here on this fine board so stick around and ask away......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can travel from Chapala from San Juan for less than 20 pesos, there is not much to San Juan and you can walk it all.. 
You can pick a village a day go by bus and walk it . Since you will be looking for rental and look at realestate once you have an idea of the area the realtor will show you the area as well..
You can also rent a car for a few days and cover a whole lot of territory. 
Go to the LCS and meet people ther eas well and ask a lot of questions. 
As far as the outside areas take tours or hire a driver , as Chicois say ask on forum get books or if you are hee go to immigration and ask away with the help of a translater or pay a lawyer for an hour and ask away all the questions you want, lawyers are not expensive here, make a list of your questions and ask away..there are a few lawyers who are facilitators with immigration, IMSS and other government agency. Talk to an insurrance agent for health and you will know a whole lot more than talking to the experts from a tour company.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Now I know*

Now I know why you have so many stars under your "handles".:wreath:


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's the name of a woman who is bi-lingual, has a great personality and who is a treasure trove of information...about everything. I have used her services as a "facilitator" in dealing with the Seguro Popular national health insurance people.
She'll drive you anywhere around here and help with trip planning.
Name: Luzma Grande
website: [email protected]

Keep those questions coming. We're glad to help.

And....Happy New Year!


----------

